# FS: Taiwan Masheers 18 inches trio (RARE!!!)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Taiwanese Masheers 18 inches. Largest in Canada. Healthy. Only reason why I'm selling is because I'm downsizing my tank. Peaceful and will work out great with stingrays or other larger fish.

$600 for the group of 3. Will not split up.

Eating any hikari pellet you throw in, frozen prawn and smelt.










Video:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great deal! No tank space though.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow great deal! No tank space though.


Thanks Earl. Shipping these guys from Taiwan were 1 per box. Shipping cost me $250 per masheer already. I hope these guys go to a good home!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Would be a nice addition to my golden tor as his alone but adding 3 more would be too much for my tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Would be a nice addition to my golden tor as his alone but adding 3 more would be too much for my tank.


Send some pics of that guy! How big is he now?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump for some nice fish

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! ttt!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered to $600.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$500 to a good home!!!


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

What a deal.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Reza!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free Bump for Mike!
Great guy with great fish!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Priced at 400 obo!!!

Few interest but will only sell to someone will a big enough tank to keep them! They love to swim!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sold. thanks.


----------

